# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  هدى شعرواي: من لم يعمل في "باب الحارة" حاربه بالشائعات

## الحصن نيوز

رأت الفنانة السورية هدى شعراوي، التي تجسد دور "الداية" في مسلسل "باب الحارة"؛ الذي عرض في رمضان أن المسلسل ناجح بكل ما للكلمة من معنى، مشيرة إلى أن من لم يعمل في المسلسل حاربه بالشائعات، واتهمه بوجود الثغرات وانتشار الخلافات بين أبطال.

وأضافت أن المسلسل السوري يصور البيئة الشامية بأصالتها، ويبين العادات والتقاليد الأصيلة لدمشق، والمشاهد حين يرى حلقة واحدة يتمنى أن يكون أحد أفراد هذه الحارة، التي تبرز قيمة الرجل وهيبته الكبيرة، والمرأة في مملكتها بما تتمتع به من جلالة وعفة.

وحول أسباب استبدال الممثلين وما تردد عن وجود خلافات مع المخرج بسام الملا، ردت قائلة: "هذا السؤال جوابه عند المخرج، ولكن على حد علمي لا يوجد أي خلاف بين أفراد أسرة العمل على الإطلاق، والكل أحبائي"، بحسب صحيفة الخليج الإماراتية 13 سبتمبر/أيلول.

وأضافت نحن في هذا العمل أسرة واحدة، والعلاقة قائمة على المودة والأخوة بين الجميع، وكل ما يشاع عن خلافات بين الفنانين والممثلين فهو مجرد كذب.

وأثنت "داية باب الحارة" على فكرة اشتراك مخرجين في العمل للمرة الأولى في الدراما السورية والعربية، وقالت: "كانت فكرة جديدة، لكنها في المجمل ناجحة، ونرى في البلدان الأجنبية أعمالاً قدمها أكثر من مخرج، وتطبيق هذا الأمر عندنا ليس خاطئا".

وتطرقت الفنانة السورية إلى "الشللية"، ومدى تأثيرها في الوسط الفني ببلادها، وقالت: "الشللية منتشرة لدينا وبكثرة، ووصل ضررها إلينا كفنانات كبيرات في العمر، إذ يجعل المخرجون الممثلة الشابة تبدو أكبر من عمرها بخمسين عاما؛ ما يقلص من أدوارنا شيئا فشيئا".

وأعربت عن أملها في أن يتدارك المخرجون والمنتجون هذا الأمر في المستقبل القريب؛ نظرا لما له من آثار سلبية على مستقبل الدراما السورية، مضيفة -في الوقت نفسه- أن "الشللية" ليست المشكلة الوحيدة؛ فمن أبرز صور الظلم الذي نتعرض له انتشار المحسوبيات وتوزيع الأدوار دون النظر إلى جدارة الفنان.

وقالت: أحد المخرجين الكبار أسند أحد أدواري إلى ممثلة شابة، بحجة أنني لا أملك شيئا أقدمه له؛ كأنه نسي أنني من الأوائل الذين رفعوا الإذاعة على أكتافهم، وهناك ظلم على صعيد توزيع الجوائز للبعض.

وحول تفاوت الأجور قالت: هناك ظلم كبير في هذا المجال، والسبب في رأيي هو تحكم المنتجين في الممثلين، وسهولة الاستغناء عمن يطلب أجرا مرتفعا، واستبداله بممثل آخر، لكن موضوع الأجور لا يهمني، لأنني مكتفية ماديا، ولا أهتم إلا بالظهور الجيد على الشاشة وإرضاء الجمهور.

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

